# Coilovers



## AusCrz (May 4, 2011)

Here in Aus, Pedders have just bought out a coilover kit . :clap:

http://www.pedders.com.au/PS_images/tradeNews/pdf/tn1279864828.pdf

Im really considering these, but I just want to know who else makes a coilover kit for the Cruze? I need to see what options I have


----------



## osiris10012 (Feb 4, 2011)

pedders is the only company so far to produce a coilover set up for the cruze...the only other options are just lowering springs by h&r...and eibach and b&g will be releasing theres soon...if you got the money coilovers are always a great choice...lol...just depends on what your looking to get out of the suspension....i would love to see the coilovers on a cruze


----------



## Diesel Cruze (May 8, 2011)

Hi mate, I too am looking into these. Been looking at Bilstein B14's which is the highest spec available for the cruze in the Bilstein range but is still only height adjustable. Other options would be KW v2 coilovers but was quoted $400-$500 more than the Pedders extreme xa coilovers and that wasn't even fitted yet. So far, the most value for money with good reviews and feedback from those who have had them installed in other makes and models seem promising and is also the cheapest out of my considered options. Where abouts in Australia are you located? I'm in Melbourne. Thinking of getting the Pedders coilovers installed in the next few weeks. Will be intersting to see how Pedders fair against Bilsteins and H&R springs products.


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

I liked to see what you guys say about this.... I want the coils for my ECO


----------

